# walleyes during the spawn



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

I was wondering the best technique to catch walleyes just before and during the spawn. Any help would be great.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

What kind of water are you fishing? Boat or shore?


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

What about from shore for me?


----------



## esoxangler (Apr 1, 2005)

What area are you trying to fish? I know fish spawn on suitable gravel areas all along the Cleveland shoreline especially to the West.


----------



## esoxangler (Apr 1, 2005)

You can catch em' jigging or w/blade baits early on, not just in the Western Basin.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Inland lakes like Mosquito, Milton, Berlin etc.


----------

